# Gettogethers east of Escambia Bay



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was a reading the posts about OB and Navarre meet ups. You never see one in Okaloosa and North Santa Rosa other that at the Oval Office. Yet, I know there are several active members on here from these areas. I have been to a few of the get togethers and always had a ball. Is there just no interest over here???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm down.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep, if you're not in Pensacola you're just not in!

I'm down if anybody wants to run up an Okaloosa chapter or sorts.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I see lots of posts from people around here. I have even offered up the hacienda to cook/drink. Light response. You haven't got to be a billfisher, a yakker, a inshore guy or a bass fisher. You can enjoy all of it. It's not just one crowd. Even a diver....LOL


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

The Oval is moving back to the old location!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

BY Ryan said:


> Yep, if you're not in Pensacola you're just not in!
> 
> I'm down if anybody wants to run up an Okaloosa chapter or sorts.


Doesn't have anything to do with Pensacola in my opinion. Just seeing if there is any interest in this area.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Doesn't have anything to do with Pensacola in my opinion. Just seeing if there is any interest in this area.


Alright :thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's why I made this post, to see if there is any interest.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

That makes sense. I know I'm a newbie but I'm interested! Let me know if I can help.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

you gotta lead em in.... then slam the gate shut ...lol if i still lived im milltown i'd be in... and when we venture over there to visit the n laws... i would be down for some ollies ...lol


----------

